# Sony BTF-PA401Z Tv Card



## sn4ke67 (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/sony-tv-capture-card-btf-pa401z-196351.html

from reading that i downloaded the driver for this card but i took it out of my sony and its in my new system so when i press install it says not made for this system

how do i get this card working


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try a manual install of the driver through the Device Manager. Do not run the Setup exe.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

